# Looking for high mileage Cruzen and repair tales...



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OK, after a year of following this car, I'm getting ready to order one (likely a 2LT RS Automatic) and I'm looking for comments from folks with roughly 20K miles or more and what the reliability experience has been. I'm not planning on any mods for a long time. I've got a '97 Civic EX Coupe that I purchased new and will be replaced by the new car. The Civic has had one mechanical failure in the time I've owned it. The steering rack blew a seal and had to be replaced. Oddly enough the replacement rack also blew a seal after two weeks. I will be keeping the '03 Protege5 that has only been in the shop for a door latch adjustment and a key fob re-flash. I guess the Cruze has a pretty stiff challenge in replacing the old Civic in my garage, but I'd like to be careful with the $22 grand plus I will spend on it, as we keep cars for awhile.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a 2011. I only have 10,500 miles so far, bought mine in August and it was produced in March. For me, nothing but oil change and tire rotations. Nothing aesthetic, nothing mechanical. Of course, I would HOPE nothing would go bad this early! But some people on the forum have had a few blunders. I assume youve test driven it and everything?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

26,500 miles. The red fell out of one of my RS badges, oil changes and rotations. That is all.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

8.000 easy miles and 7,000 hard driven miles and not a single problem,only complaint was the tranny at first but trifecta fized that


----------



## cruzador_38mpg (Dec 23, 2011)

26,000 miles and only oil changes and tire rotations. If u r really looking for fuel economy I would recommend the Eco trim. I have the LTZ and am getting around 32mpg avg, still pretty happy with it.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've got 37,000 miles so far and not problems at all except a leaking trunk. There was a TSB for this and it was fixed under warranty. Problem free so far apart from a ticking blower fan.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

I did not keep mine long enough for very high mileage as I traded mine two weeks ago, with 12,000 miles on it. However, that was long enough for me. In the year I owned it I had it back in the shop for a few major items (IMO)--brake issues, transmission, and AC problems. On the minor issues side, there was an annoying "buzz" in the driver's door, and the center armrest was unusable as it creaked constantly if I left my arm on it. There were rattles behind the dash, other places in the car, and creaks from both the front and rear (suspension I suppose). The latest transmission quirks were what helped me decide to trade it. In manual mode, it would make a very hard shift on the 3-4 shift. Also, it started an intermittent hesitation where it would seem to want to "think about going" before actually getting in gear and moving. This would happen at the worst times, like when I was trying to pull onto a busy road, which is not the time you want hesitation. 

I originally traded a 2002 Altima on the Cruze, which made ONE trip to the dealership for warranty work the entire time I owned it. A broken cupholder lid is nothing compared to brakes, transmission, and AC issues. So I traded the Cruze on a new Altima.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I have quite a bit of problems myself. The transmission is terrible. Upshifts and downshifts are worse than a new driver learning to drive a manual. It is very hesitant to shift sometimes, which is dangerous when pulling out into traffic. It also has random quirks like downshifting on flat ground going the same speed. I had it in the shop 6 times for a loud vibration in the dash around 2000 rpm. If you live anywhere cold, your screwed. The rubber trunk latch freezes and will not open unless you push the remote button. The windshield wipers don't work when they are cold. If you turn the windshield wipers on (even when you have removed all snow and ice and turned the defroster on) will stick half way in the middle of the windshield. Turning the heat on in the car keeps the car (collant and such) from warming up. You can literally watch the collant temp go down on the dash. The BCM needed reflashed after it started doing random electrical things like the collant temp went from full operating temp to 0 when driving. The inside chime went of after starting the car and kept beeping (even after turning the car off, locking it and restarting). I traded a Cobalt in for the Cruze, and I regret that decision. The Cobalt was more reliable than the Cruze. I have a 2011 Cruze LT with 18,000 miles and in the processes of trading it in.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

7000 miles and no problems. had a flute wind noise coming from windshield with a/c in full re-circulation mode. was fixed under warranty.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

I would highly recommend the manual transmission! The cruze is a different car with the 6MT, it is very forgiving and easy to drive.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

2011 2LT 1.4LT 18 k miles and oil and tire rotations. Great car. Garaged when parked at home. I drive gently. 30/70 city/highway. 36 mpg average over 18K per DIC. When cold, I shift it using the manual mode as in auto shift mode it up shifts at too high a rpm for my tastes. Once warm, I leave it in auto. Quiet and smooth on Midwest rough roads. Tons of leg room (I am 6'2"). No sunroof. Dealer does all my work. I know how to change oil, but the dealer price is so low why bother? And they wash it!


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

MikeW said:


> I did not keep mine long enough for very high mileage as I traded mine two weeks ago, with 12,000 miles on it. However, that was long enough for me. In the year I owned it I had it back in the shop for a few major items (IMO)--brake issues, transmission, and AC problems...
> I originally traded a 2002 Altima on the Cruze, which made ONE trip to the dealership for warranty work the entire time I owned it. A broken cupholder lid is nothing compared to brakes, transmission, and AC issues. So I traded the Cruze on a new Altima.





kkilburn said:


> I have quite a bit of problems myself.
> ...The Cobalt was more reliable than the Cruze. I have a 2011 Cruze LT with 18,000 miles and in the processes of trading it in.


Yet folks were slamming me (not surprising) and CR at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...r-reports-cruze-reliability-dec-11-issue.html... 

People believe what they want to believe...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

> Originally posted by *kkilburn
> * I have quite a bit of problems myself. The transmission is terrible. Upshifts and downshifts are worse than a new driver learning to drive a manual.


Transmission problems for 2011s were fixed 100% with the trifecta tune. But the OP is purchasing the 2012 Auto, which has a completely retuned transmission.



> Originally Posted by *kkilburn
> *If you live anywhere cold, your screwed. The rubber trunk latch freezes and will not open unless you push the remote button. The windshield wipers don't work when they are cold. If you turn the windshield wipers on (even when you have removed all snow and ice and turned the defroster on) will stick half way in the middle of the windshield. Turning the heat on in the car keeps the car (collant and such) from warming up. You can literally watch the collant temp go down on the dash.


Uhhh...? I don't know how your having these problems because I haven't had any of these and where I live it hasn't been above freezing for almost 2 weeks. And the car warms up from complete frost to normal midrange temp in about 5-7 min of light driving.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Uhhh...? I don't know how your having these problems because I haven't had any of these and where I live it hasn't been above freezing for almost 2 weeks. And the car warms up from complete frost to normal midrange temp in about 5-7 min of light driving.



Same here, no problems with heat or wipers in Wisconsin Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Uhhh...? I don't know how your having these problems because I haven't had any of these and where I live it hasn't been above freezing for almost 2 weeks. And the car warms up from complete frost to normal midrange temp in about 5-7 min of light driving.


Maybe he has an air bubble in the cooling system?

There was a Priuschatter who complained of having nearly no heat and after several attempts at getting a/the dealer(s) to fix it, the 3rd guy identified the proper fix (Help, nearly no heat! - Page 3 - PriusChat Forums).


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> Yet folks were slamming me (not surprising) and CR at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...r-reports-cruze-reliability-dec-11-issue.html...
> 
> People believe what they want to believe...


dude theres gonna be issues with a new chassis,look at the 9th gen civics the si uses an old motor its a tsx motor its nothing new when the 8th gens came out the original k20s had so many problems now there pretty much fixed you act like toyota is perfect and if you look this guy traded his 18k cruze for a 30k dollar altima i kknow a person with a 2005 altima with 25k miles on it and it needs a head gasket,personally i hate toyotas to the core i love my chevys but the only import i would ever own is a subaru because the motors are very similar to a vw and i love german engineering,to end my rant is to say stop hating on gms new products dude there awesome and thats why you have to hate on them because your jealous you dont have one


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Uhhh...? I don't know how your having these problems because I haven't had any of these and where I live it hasn't been above freezing for almost 2 weeks. And the car warms up from complete frost to normal midrange temp in about 5-7 min of light driving.[/QUOTE]

I live in Michigan and it's been cold and snowy only a hand full of times so far and have already had multiple problems with the Cruze. I remote start my car every morning and if I have the heat on at all the coolant wont heat up at all. It takes about 10-15 minutes to warm up to operating temps under normal city driving. I can also watch the coolant temp go down quite a bit after turning the heat on (none of my other cars have done this). The 2012 transmissions arent much better if not any. I drove a 2012 1.8L and 1.4L on two seperate occasions while the 2011 was in the shop for problems and they were just as bad as my transmission. It's terrible that the majority of consumers can feel how crappy the 6T40 transmission is, but GM says it's because it's a "Learning/Adaptive Transmission" and sees no problem with it. I don't know if mine is just a fluke, but what I do know is that MY Cruze is a piece of junk. People can believe what they want and go by there own experiences, but mine has been far from pleasant with this car and will be happy to get it far away from me.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

My 2011 2LT 1.4LT has been 18 k miles with oil, filter and tire rotations only


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

25K...only problem was with the heater (one incident). They administered a re-flash.
Transmission - no problems (auto), although I would recomend a manual for better mileage.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

The issues listed here are 'bugs' that have since been worked out. Typical problems often encountered the first year of manufacture--especially on a completely new car like the Cruze. On a personal note, I would definitely make sure that the Cruze seats are comfortable enough. 

BTYQ I have taken my car back because of cracked rear tail light lens' caused by overtightening. Warrenty replacement. _No other issues at all on my car _which is an LS with the manual transmission. About 11000 miles on the clock.


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> dude theres gonna be issues with a new chassis,look at the 9th gen civics. The si uses an old motor; its a tsx motor. Its nothing new. When the 8th gens came out the original k20s had so many problems, now they're pretty much fixed. You act like toyota is perfect and if you look this guy traded his 18k cruze for a 30k dollar altima. I know a person with a 2005 altima with 25k miles on it and it needs a head gasket!
> 
> Personally i hate toyotas to the core. I love my chevys, but the only import i would ever own is a subaru, because the motors are very similar to a vw. I love german engineering! To end my rant: stop hating on gms new products dude they're awesome and thats why you have to hate on them because you're jealous you dont have one


Maybe this makes it a bit easier to read?

PLEASE try to use correct capitalization and punctuation, for the sake of our reading sanity.

I cant comment much on the topic of Cruze reliability, since I only just got mine and all, but I've never had a problem with GM cars in general in that department. I just wish they hadnt gone so long sticking great powertrains in crap cars (see: W body, H body, etc.) I have a rental 2010 Impala right now and the 3500/4t65 is great! But the rest is utter crap! Thankfully, the Cruze continues the trend started with the Epsilon and Delta cars of not being utterly boring and crappy


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

thevoid said:


> Maybe this makes it a bit easier to read?
> 
> PLEASE try to use correct capitalization and punctuation, for the sake of our reading sanity.
> 
> I cant comment much on the topic of Cruze reliability, since I only just got mine and all, but I've never had a problem with GM cars in general in that department. I just wish they hadnt gone so long sticking great powertrains in crap cars (see: W body, H body, etc.) I have a rental 2010 Impala right now and the 3500/4t65 is great! But the rest is utter crap! Thankfully, the Cruze continues the trend started with the Epsilon and Delta cars of not being utterly boring and crappy


sorry,my grammar goes out the window when im ranting


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

2012 ECO 6 speed. 15,000 miles. We've had 0 issues with our ECO. It's averaging 36 mpg with a 17 year old driving it into Chicago daily.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Gus_Mahn said:


> 2012 ECO 6 speed. 15,000 miles. We've had 0 issues with our ECO. It's averaging 36 mpg with a 17 year old driving it into Chicago daily.


A 17 yo?? That is impossible!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a love hate relationship with my Cruze. I love the interior and the exterior design, but hate my car most of the times because I always have a list of 2-3 problems to be addressed when I make a service visit. Some of my issues have been first year kinks, that have supposedly been worked out on newer models. I have had the creaking front end in cold weather, squeaking steering wheel, occasional hard shifts from the automatic transmission, broken gas cap, rear window chrome strip falling off, clunking noise from one of the rear brakes, speaker rattle, intermittently working trunk button, and I'm sure i've forgotten some things. The biggest problem just started at around 16,000 miles, my transmission shifted hard and went into limp mode. Everything was inspected, reset, and then it happened again about 1000 miles later. This time the TCM was replaced. I still feel there may be something wrong with the transmission, time will tell. Even though I love many things about my car I'm afraid I'm probably gonna give it up before the end of the warranty or sooner. I just don't have any faith in it's reliability! It really makes me jealous, I know so many people that have new cars and never had any warranty related repairs. I bought a new car for piece of mind. None of my previous 4 used cars ever broke down once, only maybe a couple minor issues. My Cruze has been in the shop more than all of them combined.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! My Cruze has been so good. No problems after 18k miles


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

Only 7k on mine, but I freakin LOVE it!!! I've owned two cobalts before this cruze (including the SS Turbo) and neither come close to the quality and reliability I've seen in my cruze so far.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

14,000 since March and it has only seen the dealer once (for the steering recall) which took all of 10 minutes. Love the smooth shifting of the 6 MT and the mpg. FWIW, changing the oil is a snap.


----------



## Idaho Cruzer (Jan 6, 2012)

I just read about the Consumer reports rating today, and found a link to this website. I feel i should chime in on my 2011 Cruze experience.

I have the full load LTZ with 1.4 auto, i traded in a 2005 Toyota Corolla with 236,000 Highway miles for the Cruze. I drive a TON, making bi-weekly trips from my place in northern Idaho to Alberta Canada. As of today i have 62,000 miles on the Cruze. I have had the transmission reflash, a buzzing speaker replaced (seems common) and an abs sensor replaced (dealer thinks snow/ice pulled the wires)......and thats it! The car has been performing very well and still feels solid and well built. I'm also averaging 35 mpg, not bad with my heavy foot! 

Yes, there are a few changes i would like to see, 50 hp more, larger trunk, better headlights at night (hid's maybe) and a more adjustable drivers seat. All are nit picks really, often have to remind myself its not a $35,000 car and its a great value for what you get, it just feels more expensive so you expect more.

I have been a faithful Toyota owner for the last 18 years. I bought a Venza brand new in 2009 and my Corolla was due for replacement about 1.5 years later. The first Venza was a dud, we had it 6 months before an encounter with a Moose wrote it off. The SECOND Venza has been just as bad with all kinds of problems. After poor service from the dealer and Toyota i went shopping elsewhere when replacing the Corolla, this is how i met the Cruze. I will continue to post my long term Cruze ownership experience, i hope to remain as pleased with it as i am right now.


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

Mines been pretty good too. Solid car that rides great handles great, and gets pretty good mileage if you keep your foot out of it. 13K miles.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

bjs2063 said:


> Mines been pretty good too. Solid car that rides great handles great, and gets pretty good mileage if you keep your foot out of it. 13K miles.


So few folks can keep their foot out of it. When driving with a light foot, gets EPA mileage. problem is the 1.4LT is such a nice motor.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Idaho Cruzer said:


> As of today i have 62,000 miles on the Cruze.


62k miles???????? Wow! You are the man! My buttocks hurts just thinking about 62K


----------



## mjcmyers (Jan 19, 2011)

32k on my 2011. Bought Jan.2011
My biggest problem has been the morons they call mechanics at the dealership I use. The heater core started leaking this winter, replaced under warranty and now the darn core stays HOT all the time. Blows warm to hot air all the time, they say there is a seal on order that will fix the problem, we'll see?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> Yet folks were slamming me (not surprising) and CR at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...r-reports-cruze-reliability-dec-11-issue.html...
> 
> People believe what they want to believe...


Consumer reports as a source of automotive info? ROFL. 

2010 Consumer Reports Survey Analysis: Part Two: EcoBoost Oddity | The Truth About Cars

Their methods of data gathering are fundamentally flawed.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> Yet folks were slamming me (not surprising) and CR at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...r-reports-cruze-reliability-dec-11-issue.html...
> 
> People believe what they want to believe...


Not so sure folks were "slamming" you, but were more or less slamming CR....reporting problems and predicting/forcasting reliability are 2 different animals.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm about to turn 10K miles on my 2012 LTZ/RS. No issues at all...most painful issue is the car payment so far! Averaging right at 35mpg with 50/50 Hwy/City driving.
Only cosmetic mods....engine is all stock/stock tune.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gus_Mahn said:


> 2012 ECO 6 speed. 15,000 miles. We've had 0 issues with our ECO. It's averaging 36 mpg with a 17 year old driving it into Chicago daily.


17 year old daughter? My 18 year old son hears "turbo" and goes nuts, which kills the mpg.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

28k and I've had it since March of last year...almost a year old now. No mechanical issues, I did have some sticky tape appearing from under the trim around the shifter. The dealership fixed it and not an issue since. Transmission is now smooth too and doesn't jerk around. If anyone is still having that issue, i would suggest having a dealer flash the upgrade.


----------



## msz2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have about 12,800 miles in 4 months of ownership and zero issues so far. One oil change and tire rotation (do it myself, getting ready to do the second one). Averaging 32.5mpg (actually up a bit). Best trip so far was 38.6 over a full tank (again, up a bit, per the DIC). Worst was about 28, but that was hot footing it on the freeway and around town. I actually love the car, but do miss my Trailblazer (226k miles over 5 yrs).

I live in Michigan and have had no problems with the heat, altough I do notice that the car fogs up on the side windows and windshield a lot. Hit the defrost and it clears up quickly. Also no issues with the wipers or the trunk release.

I wouldn't use CR to buy anything, especially a vehicle.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> 17 year old daughter? My 18 year old son hears "turbo" and goes nuts, which kills the mpg.


You should buy him a Geo Metro and put a small turbo on it. That'll teach him.

My experience is of little value. I have 2700 miles on mine so far. There's a suspension popping noise that started at 800 miles. I've been waiting for GM to finish redesigning and producing the replacement part, which my car is currently at the dealer for. No other complaints, but its too soon to tell.


----------



## jrharden (Mar 17, 2011)

My 2011 Cruze LTZ has around 19,500 miles. Its been a great car so far. If your wanting higher mileage, go with the eco. I live in a city and I average 30-35mph on a tank and get around 28-29mpg. On a highway trip (55-65mph average) I get 35ish mpg. I don't regret buying it


----------



## Everett (May 21, 2012)

It must be nice to get anything over 30 mpg with the ac off and not wait for power on take off. 38MPG my butt Thats what i get for buying Obama motors ( My Bad )


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Everett said:


> It must be nice to get anything over 30 mpg with the ac off and not wait for power on take off. 38MPG my butt Thats what i get for buying Obama motors ( My Bad )



On every single drive I have over 20miles I get 32-45mpg, never had a tank fill up under 30mpg. not sure what your problem is. The trip I took this weekend was 350+miles of mixed highway/city I only used $32 worth of gas, that was good for 41.2MPG at the pump. speeds on highway ranged from 45-65mph(depending on the road & traffic). Love the MPG.

To the OP I only have 6000miles but no issues so far, 1LT RS automatic.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> On every single drive I have over 20miles I get 32-45mpg, never had a tank fill up under 30mpg. not sure what your problem is. The trip I took this weekend was 350+miles of mixed highway/city I only used $32 worth of gas, that was good for 41.2MPG at the pump. speeds on highway ranged from 45-65mph(depending on the road & traffic). Love the MPG.
> 
> To the OP I only have 6000miles but no issues so far, 1LT RS automatic.


Same for me...not even an ECO model, and I still don't get under 30 mpg. I wouldn't say I'm a "conservative" driver. I'm at 5,000 miles.

I've had continual problems with the AC. First, it wasn't blowing cold enough...then the recirculation damper stopped working. I also had the front struts replaced under warranty when they began clunking within 1000 miles of having the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My son is getting close to 30 MPG in his LS, which has less than 2,000 miles on it, almost all being city. Those of us who have had our Cruzen for a while know the MPG improves for the first 5-10 thousand miles, even the LS. I have 9,500 miles on my ECO MT and am getting better than 42 MPG on every tank, even running the A/C.

The only two issues I have had are the rear brakes not being adjusted properly at the factory (both Cruzen) and the spark plugs in my ECO were way off. I haven't checked the plugs in the LS.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Everett said:


> It must be nice to get anything over 30 mpg with the ac off and not wait for power on take off. 38MPG my butt Thats what i get for buying Obama motors ( My Bad )


You're full of it. I have over 21,000 miles on my 2012 LT with the 6sp auto and have a lifetime average of 34mpg. I got as high as 44mpg on a 200 mile round trip. I have never had a tank below 30 mpg even with the a/c on. I would, however, expect someone from the south to insert some political comment about our president. Obama is not driving the car for you- learn how to drive or go buy your Hyundai Elantra. And when you get your Hyundai be sure to join the class action lawsuit pertaining to low mileage, which I am sure is Obama's fault also.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Everett said:


> It must be nice to get anything over 30 mpg with the ac off and not wait for power on take off. 38MPG my butt Thats what i get for buying Obama motors ( My Bad )


Your milage is suffering because you seem to think jack rabbiting is cool. If you are sprinting off the line and getting near MPG then you should be happy as that is pretty good for the use case.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Daisy81 said:


> Your milage is suffering because you seem to think jack rabbiting is cool. If you are sprinting off the line and getting near MPG then you should be happy as that is pretty good for the use case.


I jack rabbit drive every single stoplight/sign. Getting up to speed quickly does burn allot of fuel but guess what? you get a better MPG since you are not loading the engine(getting 6-17mpg) for as long of period. which one you think burns more fuel, 4seconds of rocket acceleration or 15seconds of grandma driving to the same speed? I hit 3000-3500RPM in every gear until I'm up to whatever the speed limit is. 

With that said there is a small catch, if your doing tons of short blocks(lots of stops) no matter how you drive these cars they get pretty crappy MPG. My town has stop signs on every intersection & the blocks are 500ft long. I get about 11-14mpg city if I'm lucky in these residential streets. Once I get out to the main drag with half mile blocks though I can get 30-40mpg in town. 

I just modified my usual routes in my town so I eliminate as many hills & stop signs as I can. My average is 36MPG+ for 6000miles.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I jack rabbit drive every single stoplight/sign. Getting up to speed quickly does burn allot of fuel but guess what? you get a better MPG since you are not loading the engine(getting 6-17mpg) for as long of period. which one you think burns more fuel, 4seconds of rocket acceleration or 15seconds of grandma driving to the same speed? I hit 3000-3500RPM in every gear until I'm up to whatever the speed limit is.
> 
> With that said there is a small catch, if your doing tons of short blocks(lots of stops) no matter how you drive these cars they get pretty crappy MPG. My town has stop signs on every intersection & the blocks are 500ft long. I get about 11-14mpg city if I'm lucky in these residential streets. Once I get out to the main drag with half mile blocks though I can get 30-40mpg in town.
> 
> I just modified my usual routes in my town so I eliminate as many hills & stop signs as I can. My average is 36MPG+ for 6000miles.


The difference is the grandma driving as you put it doesn't have to slam on the brakes after rushing to catch up with the traffic. This means less gas is wasted energy that then has to be burned off by breaking.  This also has the added benefit of making the tires and brakes last longer.

There is a sine wave in there somewhere where the optimal acceleration gets the best milage and I'm sure it isn't either WOT or acerbating slowly.

I agree as you touched on that the environment around the car dictates the best course of action. Sometimes people think people are going granny slow but if you can coast while everyone is riding the brakes and not have to stop at all you use the least gas. The problem is though when you constantly WOT and get right on the brakes in a crowed city environment and then expect near 40MPG. It just isn't going to happen.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

~20500 miles in the last 7 months - 2012 Eco. Oil changes and tire rotations. Not a single problem so far (knock, knock, knock), and I'm getting better than 42 MPG average. I'm too lazy to use Fuelly, so you just have to take my word for it.

I recommend you change your own oil - I hear there's been a bit of a problem.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> My son is getting close to 30 MPG in his LS, which has less than 2,000 miles on it, almost all being city. Those of us who have had our Cruzen for a while know the MPG improves for the first 5-10 thousand miles, even the LS. I have 9,500 miles on my ECO MT and am getting better than 42 MPG on every tank, even running the A/C.
> 
> The only two issues I have had are the rear brakes not being adjusted properly at the factory (both Cruzen) and the spark plugs in my ECO were way off. I haven't checked the plugs in the LS.


Same here. Last fillup - 286.5 miles, 5.859 gallons: 45.8 MPG. 100+F temperatures, A/C on the whole time, 65-75 MPH, all highway. I think it could have been over 50 if the temps were down to the low 70's when I don't have to run the AC and the intercooler isn't heat-soaked.


----------



## cvenom2122 (May 26, 2012)

i got a manual 1lt cruze rs is is amazing but i only got 1200 miles on it and i get 38 miles to gallon and i get on it frequently!


----------



## cvenom2122 (May 26, 2012)

only issue so far is rim options lol


----------

